# security issue in PM house



## arunks (Jul 27, 2006)

Tonite a hyundai sonata car entered PM house, without any security check they passed first secuirty barrier.
car had two beautiful girls and one boy ,..all three were drunken according to media,.

funny is that they wanted to meet PM.
So what a security threat in india again
guys what do u say


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Jul 27, 2006)

Now how do you know the girls were "beautiful"?


----------



## arunks (Jul 27, 2006)

i knew some will ask that..

i saw them live on tv news channel..aaj tak had a nearby view ......the girl at back seat was quite beautiful


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2006)

Simple_Graduate said:
			
		

> Now how do you know the girls were "beautiful"?



 the girl was interviewed in the car itself, they are showing it in NDTV 24/7.

Those girls are the perfect example of "MORONS".


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^ the girl was interviewed in the car itself, they are showing it in NDTV 23/7.
> 
> Those girls are the perfect example of "MORONS".



When did 24/7 become 23/7...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2006)

lol typo


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 28, 2006)

Read the whole *NEWS* here


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2006)

we need a security patch for this security issue in PM House


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 28, 2006)

Those girls are the perfect example of "MORONS". lol


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

who said the gals were beautiful


----------



## True Geek (Jul 28, 2006)

CAn some 1 post images of those girls, lol
I dont care abt PM's security . I wish him to die after how he showed his cowardness


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2006)

True Geek said:
			
		

> CAn some 1 post images of those girls, lol


*img225.imageshack.us/img225/3825/yogitaah7.jpg


----------



## mail2and (Jul 28, 2006)

I won't mind if those two girls came to meet me


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 28, 2006)

with the boy too???


----------



## True Geek (Jul 29, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> who said the gals were beautiful


i didn't


----------



## arunks (Jul 29, 2006)

i saw the girl sitting on backseat and she was looking nice in her sidepose shown on aaj tak,..and as they r air hostess..so i thought so


----------



## True Geek (Jul 29, 2006)

But they are arrested


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

hmm......who was the boy with them.....


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 29, 2006)

HeY is ny of them three is among us (Digit Forum Mem)!
If so plz ...........post ur pic lol


----------

